# Lungworm help!



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Can someone refresh my memory on how to rid of lungworms? We had this problem last year and had the vet out. Right now we have 2 bred nannies and a couple other smaller kids (5 mo.) coughing. I don't want it to spread to our new kids and their mamas! Thanks.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Ivermec Plus is what I use ....injected would probably be best (sub Q)...it does sting so you may see a reaction from your goat but should resolve quickly. They act like you killed them sometimes for a minute or two, but they will be ok.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes Ivermectin will kill lungworms. Do 3 doses each 7-10 days apart. 
**Ivermectin Plus should only be used in does that are not bred. The plus only kills Liver Fluke.


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

What is the correct dosage and is it better to use an injectable (which we hate doing but if it's better then I guess we should go with it) or paste? I know we've done paste before but not sure we did the correct follow up which would make a difference!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I prefer to inject it since the injectable is easy to insure correct dosage. I do 1cc per 40#


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

I was told by a vet that the Ivomec drench is more effective for goats.


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

that's the Ivomec sheep drench


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Never heard that one before but 50 people may have 50 different suggested best methods. 

I looked up the sheep drench and the level of Ivermectin in it is .08% whereas the cattle injectable I use is 1% ivermectin. I can't imagine how much of the sheep drench you would need to effectively treat a goat. I prefer to inject the Cattle injectable; it is what my vet and a few other good goat vets I have talked to recommend. 
The dose on the injectable when injected is 1cc per 40# but if it is given orally it is 1cc per 20# so you would need a few ozs of the cattle I would assume but didn't do the math. 
With the oral administered Ivermectin if a goat has a really high worm load some say that a rapid detachment of the worms from the intestine lining can cause major bleed out and death. This would only be for oral administration not injected.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have some goats coughing, it's been very very hot, and dry so I don't know if that could be a culprit <my allergies are acting up today>. I posted about a doe with a snotty nose and was acting off a bit in caprine care. Can't help but worry about lung worm. 
But I am wondering. I just wormed all the doelings in that pen a week ago with equimax. Is the ivermectin in that not as effective as the injectible? I gave them 3x the dose you'd give a horse. 
Just wondering, I want to do a follow up worming tomorrow, and thought I'd ask if it takes care of lungworm. We've had goats cough occassionally, but with 2 or 3 of them I seem to hear them cough more than in the past. Again, just a precaution especially since you can't do a fecal or anything to determine the issue, and since I have to worm again anyway....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Regular Ivomec ..down the throat ...1 cc per 33lbs ...3x ...10 days a part ..takes care of Lungworms....it doesn't have to be the plus...or injected.... I believe Valbezen takes care of them as well ...same dosage ...but ....do not give to preggo goats... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! So the Equimax should take care of it then. I wormed them Saturday, and plan to worm them again tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Are those the only 2 that take care of them? I have a doe that I noticed is coughing once in awhile... could it be lung worms? I have safeguard on hand....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Safeguard is one of those drugs that is ineffective here...except for tapeworm. So, I'd use a different de-wormer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok... I am not sure it is lungworms.... she coughs every now and then..... should I worm her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam! So the Equimax should take care of it then. I wormed them Saturday, and plan to worm them again tomorrow.


 :thumbup: I believe it says that it does... should say on the label...but....must be given 3x ..10 days apart...



> Are those the only 2 that take care of them? I have a doe that I noticed is coughing once in awhile... could it be lung worms? I have safeguard on hand....


Here.. where we live.. safeguard doesn't work.....so I really can't say... it will work for you or not.....



> ok... I am not sure it is lungworms.... she coughs every now and then..... should I worm her?


 Is it daily... does she cough when she runs ...you can treat her for it....and see if it stops....
If the area is dusty.. it may be.. she is just breathing it in and coughing...or eating to fast...Does she cough at random ...when she eats or?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No not really daily that I can think of.... No she doesn't cough when she runs that I have seen.... She doesn't cough when she get grain unless there is Alfalfa 'dust' in the A.Pellets.... she does sometimes with the hay.... and at random times.... (and when being led when she doesn't want to but that is her being a brat LOL!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be her surroundings causing it...


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

They can cough on their cud. My doe does this if she gets up too fast while swallowing or bringing up a cud. As others have said, dust could also be a contributor.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So she should be fine if I don't worm her? or would it hurt to worm her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just watch for a while... if it gets worse than ...I may consider worming..... but what you have described.. it might not be lungworms... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Pam! I have a feeling it isn't.... but I always worry over EVERYTHING! LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem...if ever you feel... that you need to worm them never hesitate.....you are with your goats and know them best... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Will do! Thanks again Pam! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: back at ya.... :wink:


----------

